# Trick 17: Tastenkombination öffnet Corsairs Padlock-2-Sticks für Unbefugte



## Newsfeed (29 Juni 2010)

Mittels einer bestimmten Tastenkombination lässt sich die PIN auf den USB-Sticks löschen. Anschließend ist der Zugriff auf die gespeicherten Daten möglich. Corsair hat eine Anleitung veröffentlicht, wie man die Lücke schließt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

